# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Квалификационные соревнования 20го июня по ИПО в ТСКК.

## Tatjana

20-го июня состоятся квалификационные соревнования в ТСКК по ИПО.

Судья В. Роосиокс /Эстония/. Фигуранты В. Салалуй, Е.Каверин.

Подробная информация http://www.tskk.ee/index.php?option=...id=3&Itemid=59

Состав участников:
IPO 1
Reelika Prits & Felicitas Ceres Oscar De La Renta (saksa bokser)
Raul &#213;ismaa & Tiko Lofanna (slk) 

IPO2
Riho Kivila & Tulihunt Attila (slk)
Tiina Madisson & Phoenix Emperor Bewitch Bodyposrure (suuršnautser)
Mari Ojarand & Haus Riback Adele (doberman)
Erika Piirsalu & Felicitas Ceres Solidor (saksa bokser) 

IPO3
Merlin Kanter & Estrellest T&#245;ru (slk)
Ilvi Rimm & Estrellest Lexer (slk)
Tatjana Tšernjakova & Quay v.d. Moezenbulte (slk)
Kairi Viherpuu & Apollon vom team Endrefalva (slk)

----------


## Nubira

Таня, поздравляю с защитой 94 балла!  :0173:  :Ax:  остальное - наверстаете :) все же первый старт в ИПО-3 :)

----------


## Lex

Таня, поздравляем! Очень достойный результат  :Ax:

----------


## inna

А я покажу фотки с соревнования! Было заявлено 10 собак.
Фоток со следовой к сожалению нету,начался дождь и я уехала переодевать обувь.Поэтому только с площадки..
Первый участники ИПО-1.Хороший кобель,конечно не очень всё чисто и гладко,но мне кажеться там ещё всё впереди..

----------


## inna

Второй участник ИПО-1.До этого я не видела у нас на площадках боксёров и скажу что они меня приятно удивили хорошей работой.

----------


## inna

Далее учасники ИПО-2.

----------


## inna

Просто огромный кобель!

----------


## inna

Следущим был ризик,мне очень понравилась его работа!

И ещё один боксёр,на следу показал работу на 98 баллов,послушка к сожалению была очень медленной..

----------


## inna

Последним в двойке был доберман,призёр многих соревнований..

----------


## inna



----------


## inna



----------


## inna

Ну и участники ИПО-3.Эта собака не прошла след.

----------


## inna

Следущим был Квай,не смотря на болезненное состояние Татьяны он работал хорошо!

----------


## inna



----------


## inna

И последняя пара участников..

----------


## inna

Последний участник соревнований!

----------


## inna

Победители ИПо-1

ИПо-2

ИПО-3

----------


## inna

И несколько лобовых.
Tico Lofanna ( НО)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQNPqfTqk3s
Felicitas Ceres Oskar De La Renta ( боксёр)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swIZgelcH00
Emperor Bewitch Bodyposrure ( ризен)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5riWkOlurk
Haus Riback Adele ( доберман)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBjCVHVCUQU
Quay v.d. Moezenbulte ( НО)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUYvqsb7pNk

----------


## Nubira

Инна, большое спасибо за фото - и особенно - за видео!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Инна, большое спасибо за фото и видео! :Ax: 
Надеюсь, что Катя напишет небольшой отчет о соревнованиях. А то я толком ни о чем рассказать не могу, к сожалению.

----------


## inna

Всегда пожалуйста! :0197:

----------


## Tatjana

Я хочу добавить, что очень довольна была защитой Квая, можно сказать, я была счастлива, потому что Квай работал ЗАЩИТУ, а не раздел С, с натиском, драйвом, был стремителен в борьбе и под хорошим контролем.
Очень переживала в подготовке именно этого раздела, потому что одной тут не справиться. Моё огромное спасибо фигурантам:
*ЕВГЕНИЮ КАВЕРИНУ
ИГОРЮ СУХАЛЕТ
ЕВГЕНИЮ КОЗЛОВУ 
ЯНАРУ КЛЕМЕНТ*
а также *ЕКАТЕРИНЕ АЛЁХИНОЙ*, которая также помогала в подготовке защитного раздела.
Благодарю!!!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Я, после окончания сегодняшних соревнований по ИПО АВ, рухнула как подкошенная и вот только встала... так что - всем с добрым утром!  :Ag: 

Всвязи с тем, что я была одной из организаторов, восприятие всего происходящего у меня не совсем адекватное. Как говориться "тут помню, тут не помню"(с) :Ad: .
Но не смотря на все это, за работой Квая я наблюдала. А работал именно таки Квай, потому что Татьяна (открою огромную тайну) в ночь с пятницы на субботу провалялась в больнице под капельницей... после чего стартовала утром в субботу...  :0174: 

С лозунгом "Че я одна дома умирать буду, я лучше тут, на площадке..." - они заявилась на след.

Вобщем, объяснение таких баллов следующее: Квай так переволновался за Таню, что прямо весь испереживался. 
На следе ходил смотрел, как там его Танечка, стоит ли на ногах, все ли с ней впорядке? Аж 100 шагов следа не доработал, потащил ее сразу через угол к последней вещи, дабы быстрее  все закончить и уложить проводника обратно в машину.  :Ap:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Послушание прошло мимо меня, т.к. отвлекли организационные вопросы. Я видела только аппортировку через горку и высыл. 

А вот защииита...
Вобщем, Таня вышла на стартовую точку, дала знак судье о начале работы, отправила Квая на обыск.... и очнулась когда Квай выполнял последнюю команду "дай".  :Ag: 
Вобщем - было красиво!

Так что - респект Татьяне за силу духа! И обоим респект за красивую работу и самые высокие баллы в защитном разделе.
Кстати, зрителей на соревнованиях было столько, сколько у нас бывает лишь на чемпионатах Эстонии! Это было здорово!

----------


## Nubira

> С лозунгом "Че я одна дома умирать буду, я лучше тут, на площадке..." - они заявилась на след.


 :Ag:  ай да Таня! 




> Так что - респект Татьяне за силу духа! И обоим респект за красивую работу и самые высокие баллы в защитном разделе.


Присоединяюсь  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Кать, спасибо за добрые слова! :Ab:  Ты расскажи про других-то? И выложи результаты пожалуйста. :Ax:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> А работал именно таки Квай, потому что Татьяна (открою огромную тайну) в ночь с пятницы на субботу провалялась в больнице под капельницей... после чего стартовала утром в субботу... 
> 
> С лозунгом "Че я одна дома умирать буду, я лучше тут, на площадке..." - они заявилась на след"


Круто! Татьяна, Вы - Спортсмен! И Квай - тоже! :Ax:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Результаты ИПО смотрите здесь

И результаты ИПО АВ здесь

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Из  всех представленных собак, по рабочим качествам мне понравился Tiko Lofanna - трехлетний кобель финского разведения. Они с проводником дебютировали в единичке.
Потенциал у собаки замечательный! Но низкие баллы из-за того, что проводник и фигурант не могут справиться с его инстинктами. Исполнение почти всех элементов неточное, много повторных команд. Но если они с этим Тико совладают - должен получится замечательный конкурент.  :Ad: 

На этих соревнованиях учавствовало 2 боксера. Тот который в единичке - был очень классный! Он выступал не с хозяйкой, а с его дрессировщицей - Марикой Микк. Очень мотивированный, сильный кобель. Доставил нам веселья и в послушании и на защите, где было минимум послушания.  :0173: 

А по качеству дрессуры нельзя не отметить победительницу во второй ступени Мари Ояранд с доберманшей Адель. Очень техничная и точная работа и в послушании и в защите.
Но хотя защита и была выполнена на 93 балла, содержание в этой работе было иное. Была скорость, была чистота элементов, но вот этого драйва с давлением, этого доминирования собаки на площадке не было. Вот так и получается - отличие с Кваем в один балл, а разница содержания огромная. Еще раз подтвержается, что собственное впечатление, а не баллы - лучший помощник, если дело касается качеств собак.

----------


## Немка

У меня к сожалению не показывается виде :Ak:  :Ak:  :Ak: о....

----------


## inna

> У меня к сожалению не показывается видео....


Странно,это же обычные ссылки на ютубе..Зайдите на ютуб и на пользователе InnaRomanova посмотрите видео!

----------


## Немка

Спасибо! Уже показывает....наверное что то с серваком было... :Af:

----------

